
The Reason for Music - hymnsfm
https://www.hymns.fm/2020/06/welcome-to-hymnsfm.html
======
mtmail
From the guidelines "Please don't delete and repost the same story. Deletion
is for things that shouldn't have been submitted in the first place."

~~~
hymnsfm
It was a permalink issue. I thought I posted the wrong url and hastily
deleted. My mistake.

